# Mexican Jaguar



## JHuntfish82 (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone ever seen one of these in south Texas? My father in law is down there right now and says he was calling with his predator call for a while when he looked to his left about 200 yards and seen a cat. Says it was orange in color with black spots and a big tail. Anyone ever had or heard of an encounter??


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tigirillo is what they called em' in Mexico when we used to deer hunt there, never heard of one seen in S Texas, could be possible......


----------



## AndyThomas (May 26, 2012)

From what I understand, TPW have for sure one, but I think 2 with tracking collars in the big bend area, I could be wrong though. I will try to remember where I read that


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Greenwing7 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ocelot


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Jaguarundi and yes I have seen one.


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

There was one spotted in Galveston county a few years back . 


TOPWATERTOM


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Reel Screamer said:


> Jaguarundi and yes I have seen one.


We had one in karnes county a few years ago, state biologist confirmed it for us....crazy looking cat.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> We had one in karnes county a few years ago, state biologist confirmed it for us....crazy looking cat.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


The one I saw was in Western Webb County, just a mile or so off the river. It stepped out in the road about 50 yards in front of me and looked straight at me.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Jaguarudi is not a jaguar. One is 15o+ lbs and spotted the other is 20-30 lbs and solid grey.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

lots of ocelots around in south texas- more than people want to admit with govt controls.....


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

Nearly all of Texas (except for the extreme western desert) was once jaguar range before they were killed off by cattle ranchers and professional hunters. 

Jaguars have a very large range and often travel hundreds of miles because of habitat destruction and fragmentation. 

I wouldn't be the least surprised to have a few pop up in south Texas.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

There have been sightings in Arizona of Jaguars but real rare. Even in known habitats sightings are pretty scarce since they are mainly nocturnal and elusive. I dont doubt there maybe sightings in S Tx from time to time.

http://www.azgfd.gov/w_c/es/jaguar_management.shtml


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Reel Screamer said:


> The one I saw was in Western Webb County, just a mile or so off the river. It stepped out in the road about 50 yards in front of me and looked straight at me.


Hey Larry, what's up? That was a tabby cat.


----------



## Bingo baits (May 11, 2011)

Chupacabara

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

What area of S. Texas? The population is growing in Mexico. Some pendejos killed one near Linares, Nuevo Leon(near my ranch) a couple of weeks back and posted the pics on FB; now they are in deep trouble. They are getting 8 years min. You will certainly find Jaguars in the Sierra Madre from Monterrey and South. I've seen one alive for 2 seconds about 20 years ago, I saw a pelt of one that was trapped on a foot holder and died. The last one was a road kill about 10 years ago near El Cuchillo lake. That lake is about 70 miles straight south of Falcon lake dam. I saw it and turned back to double check it and it was a juvenile Jaguar. With wildlife populations increasing in Mexico because of regulated legal hunting and lack of hunters due to the drug war. They are striving now which is good. Jaguars are sacred...

Its a matter of time one pops out near around falcon, the Picachos mountains in Mexico are very close. They need a big area, just like bears and bears have showed up already in Zapata Co.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I know my brother was going to go to Venezuela about 10-12 years ago to hunt them, but found out it was illegal to import the hides. Endangered or something.


----------



## JHuntfish82 (Jul 14, 2011)

They were in San Isidro when he saw it; I just talked with him a minute ago and after doing some research he has concluded it was an Ocelot. Still cool in my book anyhow! Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## Overloaded (Apr 6, 2012)

Ocelot, don't shoot it!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

X2......ocelots are on the endangered species list; this was on our local news website today. Tough deal for this one; these creatures that the Feds are trying to help make a comeback into RGV brush land are still around, but, scarce.......
http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?list=196398&id=973459#.Uov-_VKA0ic


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

Wow that's to sad that one got hit. Those are really cool animals


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

*ocelot*



DCAVA said:


> X2......ocelots are on the endangered species list; this was on our local news website today. Tough deal for this one; these creatures that the Feds are trying to help make a comeback into RGV brush land are still around, but, scarce.......
> http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?list=196398&id=973459#.Uov-_VKA0ic


after reading the story-sad to loose one, but I can assure you there are more than 50 in the US... Ive seen three down below Rivera alive and 1 roadkill just in front of checkstation on 77....the range of these guys is all over south texas brush... and a good-well established population in rio grande valley. How do you think they collared these things? live traps and a significant population to monitor.


----------



## mexicomonsterwhitetails! (May 13, 2013)

*i seen em*

I seen a jaguarina last year and cougars a few times a year.


----------



## rangerfab (Aug 22, 2012)

Back in the days sarita kenedy east didnt want people going on certain parts of the kenedy ranch because of spotted cats that were seen and even til this day there are still ocelots on the kenedy ranch in very dense oak motted areas.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

....that be where we'd see them. I saw one cat twice in same exact spot 2 weeks apart. He was out on coast , near the land cut shoreline


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

mrsh978 said:


> after reading the story-sad to loose one, but I can assure you there are more than 50 in the US... Ive seen three down below Rivera alive and 1 roadkill just in front of checkstation on 77....the range of these guys is all over south texas brush... and a good-well established population in rio grande valley. How do you think they collared these things? live traps and a significant population to monitor.


They are out there, no way anyone can keep an accurate tally on these cats. The Laguna Atascosa refuge where they collared it is pretty far from where it was run over.

one of the hunters @ our lease in Falcon swore he saw a jaguar last season, no one believed him, but the big paw prints were all over the senderos?? Could've been a mountain lion, the fella has bad eyesight. Lions have been spotted in years past @ the lease.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

Run over cat.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.valleycentral.com/news/story.aspx?id=973459


----------



## rangerfab (Aug 22, 2012)

Havent heard of any sightings close to the shore line, most of the sightings have been 12 miles in the kenedy ranch. But there could be an isolated area by the coast where they have an established habitat.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

I called up two ocelots while calling for predators and had one get caught in a hog trap, just outside of Port Mansfield, on the El Sauz Ranch.


----------

